# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فوری و مهم : دوستان همین الان سنجش لینک دریافت کارت آزمون سراسری رو گذاشته برا پرینت

## saj8jad

سلام و ادب

دوستان برای دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور به آدرس زیر برن ؛



دريافت كارت ورود به جلسه آزمون سراسري سال 1394

----------


## Alighasemi

دوستان این PDf رو حتما بخونید:

srv6.sanjesh.org/p_kart//images/kart_sarsari/sar94.pdf

----------


## Mohammad DH

دوباره بساط اعصاب خوردی راه افتاد ...

Server License Expired

----------

